# b5 s4 2.7 turbo air intake..any cold air intakes worth a damn?



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

i want to upgrade the air intake box with a cold air kit, but dont see many options. does anyone know if its even worth installing a cold air intake kit, or just install a [email protected] panel filter, or "mod" the stock air box??


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: b5 s4 2.7 turbo air intake..any cold air intakes worth a damn? (nmaranta)*

not worth it. the stock filter is just fine, but for convenience the K&N is nice. I haven't noticed a difference over stock. Don't bother with a cold air, it will only cause problems down the road.


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: b5 s4 2.7 turbo air intake..any cold air intakes worth a damn? (jettasmooth)*

Just recently purchased my S4 and the previous owner originally had a Evoms intake on it with the heat shield and did some logging of the intake air temperatures. He then put the stock air box back on with a K&N filter and the intake temps were lower with the stock setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: b5 s4 2.7 turbo air intake..any cold air intakes worth a damn? (VR6 T)*

k&n, stock box, and hack the bottom front/outboard section off to increase airflow


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Plenty of 11 second Stg 3 S4's run stock or Rs4 airboxes.
I have just a stock Airbox, K+N filter and Draintake mod - mainly for sound


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

Look for a used AWE intake, but dont pay more than $100. Then cut out your airbox. If no intake, just get the KN panel filter and cut the airbox


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_Look for a used AWE intake, but dont pay more than $100. Then cut out your airbox. If no intake, just get the KN panel filter and cut the airbox

The AWE intake sucks, I ran logs between this and the stock airbox setup and got higher airflow readings with the stock panel filter set up, needless to say the S-flow was tossed.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (nicetry)*

It made my car run alot smoother so i could care less about numbers


----------

